# 7/30/2012



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

*Rip bear 7/30/2012*

Today we done the hardest thing of our lives and that was to put our babybear to sleep, she was non gsd but she was our baby, we had her for almost 13 wonderful years, our gsd Boo is lost without her as we are. RIP Bear


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that the pain eases for you soon.
Sheilah


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:rip: Bear.

I know how hard the decision was to make for you.
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss.....:rip: Bear


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost Bear. This is the hardest part of having dogs in our lives. RIP


----------

